# Hard time moving in drive



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there something in the auto trans linkage that can go bad or need adjusting after a while? 
I have a '91 with close to 100K and when I shaft into drive, any time, it sits there like its still in neutral. If I try a couple times or put it into D2 then back to drive it works fine.
Any ideas?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like shifter bushings. do you also have problems sometimes getting the key out or getting it into park?


----------



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Never a problem getting into park, but sometimes the key is tough to turn, but it comes out w/o a problem.
What about the governor gear I have seen talked about al lot?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm still betting its your shifter bushings. they're only a couple bucks from the dealer and are very common to wear out. they cause this problem, but also sometimes keep the car from going into park as well. thus my questions above.

try replacing those first before you do any tranny stuff. the $4 you spend on these bushings may save you thousands in a tranny rebuild.


----------



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a picture or directions how to replace these shifter bushings?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

buy the bushings. remove shifter console cover. self explanatory.


----------



## captkirk (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, thats what I am going to try.


----------

